# Sticky  Dell 2.0 Stereo Sound Bar for Inspiron Monitors



## Reviews Bot

*Dell 2.0 Stereo Sound Bar for Inspiron Monitors*

*Description:*
Dell offers a true upgrade in audio quality, speaker aesthetics and functionality. Whether you're enjoying the latest DVD movie, playing an action-packed game, or participating in a video-conference, you will be at the center of excellent sound. This product has been tested and validated on Dell systems.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Personal Computers*Brand*Dell*EAN*0884116016670*Feature*Sold Individually*Item Height*9.09 inches*Item Length*15.16 inches*Item Width*9.53 inches*Label*Dell Marketing USA, LP*Manufacturer*Dell Marketing USA, LP*MPN*468-7412*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*2.4 inches*Package Length*14.1 inches*Package Weight*0.95 pounds*Package Width*3.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*468-7412*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*COMPUTER*Publisher*Dell Marketing USA, LP*SKU*A7YC440*Studio*Dell Marketing USA, LP*Title*Dell 2.0 Stereo Sound Bar for Inspiron Monitors*UPC*884116016670*UPCList - UPCListElement*884116016670*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*313-8639
tppsku192839*Model*K748T*Color*Black


----------

